# Duda sobre cable serie



## Sniper (Nov 21, 2007)

a ver resulta que lo que quiero hacer es conectarme desde un usb a un puerto serie de un dispositivo ( directamente en la placa) que supuestamente va a 3,3v, y el puerto usb va a 5v por lo que he atacado la alimentacion del usb para dejarla a 3,3 debajo les adjunto el esquema.
pero la sorpresa mia es que leyendo en internet he encontrado un esquema que la verdad creo que hace la misma funcion que lo mio. pero necesit consejo o alguna opinion, gracias

esquema de cambio de V.






El esquema que encontre es el siguiente:


bueno no se si me he esplicado bien, y mi pregunta es:¿cambiando el V de la salida del cable esta todo ok? o es necesario ponerle el chip y pasar tambien los de datos?


----------



## tinchus (Nov 22, 2007)

Perdon, no entendi... como conectar un usb a un dispositivo con puerto serie ?

El esquema de abajo es un conversor RS232 a CMOS/TTL... e incluso, si no me equivoco, el MAX233 es para logica de 5V...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 22, 2007)

Este esquema no serive para pasar de USB->RS232. Para hacer esto es necesario un integrado especializado o un micro especial USB


----------



## toni40ext (Nov 24, 2007)

el max 233 es un dispositivo para convertir la salida de SDI de cualquier micro a RS232, pero si lo alimentas con 3,3V tambien podria servir para funcionar con usb, aunque el problema entonces sera dar con los adecuados condensadores, ya que la velocidad de usb es bastante superior a 232. Experimenta con ello. el max233 es barato y aprenderas mucho con ello.


----------

